# PES 2011 Patch?



## play4fun28 (7. März 2011)

Guten tag,
Es gibt ja sooooo viele Patches fuer PES 2011. Welcher ist der beste und aktuellste?

Mfg play4fun28


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2011)

Bei den Patchen ist ja meist der Neuste der aktuellste Patch, hier wäre es der V 1.03 je nach Version ( Retail oder dig. Download ) -> klick


----------



## play4fun28 (7. März 2011)

Danke, aber ich keine den Patch, wo man die Liga BBVA, 1. und 2. Bundesliga, FA Premier League , Nationalteams, etc... In diesem Patch soll es 480 Mannschaften mehr geben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2011)

Dann suchst du keinen Patch sondern einen Mod. Patche beheben in 1. Linie Programmfehler usw. dann schaue dir die Liste doch genauer an, da sind ja einige Mods darunter wo du ev. den gewünschten Inhalt findest. Ansonste schaue bei denen auf der Homepage nach oder in die diversen Fan Foren.


----------



## play4fun28 (7. März 2011)

Das habe ich ja, nur da gibts tausende...
Ich habe gelesen, dass der PESEDIT Patch ganz gut ist.


----------



## Royma_kaay (7. März 2011)

Auf dieser Seite findest du patches und Mods: PES,PES Patch,PES 2011,Pes Edit,PES 2011 Patch,PES 2011 News,PES 2010 Patch,PES Patches


----------



## play4fun28 (7. März 2011)

Bitte den Direktlink


----------



## Royma_kaay (7. März 2011)

PES 2011 PC PESVN Patch 2011 Full Version 3.0 + 3.3A Update-PES,PES Patch,PES 2011,Pes Edit,PES 2011 Patch,PES 2011 News,PES 2010 Patch,PES Patches unten gibts verschiedene Mirrors.


----------



## play4fun28 (7. März 2011)

Was sind Mirrors? Meinst du die Downloadanbieter?


----------

